# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  نرجوا أم نرجو...؟!! أفيدوني بارك الله فيكم

## زهرة المدائن

أقول: نرجوا - نحن أعضاء هيئة التدريس - من سيادتكم تنفيذ مقترح كذا.....إلخ
هل الصواب: (نرجوا) بالألف بعد الواو أم بدونها؟ وما نوع هذه الواو؟ أرجو التوضيح بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم

----------


## خديجة إيكر

> أقول: نرجوا - نحن أعضاء هيئة التدريس - من سيادتكم تنفيذ مقترح كذا.....إلخ
> هل الصواب: (نرجوا) بالألف بعد الواو أم بدونها؟ وما نوع هذه الواو؟ أرجو التوضيح بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم


نقول رجَا يرجُو ، و هو فعل معتلّ ناقص ، أي آخره حرف علّة ( الألف) تنقلب واوًا في المضارع : أَرْجُو/ تَرْجُو / نَرْجُو ... و من الأخطاء الإملائية زيادة ألف في آخره .

----------


## أبو بكر العروي

وفقكم الله.
قال الإمام النووي رحمه الله في شرح حديث: أن النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم نهى عن بيع الثمر حتى يبدو صلاحها":
 أما ألفاظ الباب، فمعنى يبدو يظهر وهو بلا همز ومما ينبغي أن يُنبّه عليه أنه يقع في كثير من كتب المحدثين وغيرهم حتى يبدوا بالألف في الخط وهو خطأ والصواب حذفها في مثل هذا للناصب وإنما اختلفوا في اثباتها إذا لم يكن ناصب مثل زيد يبدو والاختيار حذفها أيضًا، ويقع مثله في" حتى يزهو" وصوابه حذف الألف كما ذكر.
باب النهي عن بيع الثمار قبل بدو صلاحها بغير شرط القطع

----------


## زهرة المدائن

جزاكما الله خيرا لكن سؤالي عن الألف بين إثباتها أو حذفها في (نرجوا) في نحو مثالي المذكور

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

الصواب ما ذكرته الأخت الكريمة خديجة بارك الله فيها . وهو الثاني ( نرجو ) بدون ألف . إذ الألف هنا زائدة .
 رجا يَرْجُو رَجاءً  . فالواو أصلها ألف ( رجا ) .
وكذا : رجا يَرْجُو، ارْجُ، رَجاءً ورُجُوًّا، فهو راجٍ، والمفعول مَرجُوّ .
 فمن الخطأ الإملائي وضع الألف بعد الواو في الفعل المعتل الآخر بالواو المسند إلى ضمير الواحد نحو: ( أرجوا-رجوا- ترجوا- يرجوا ) ،والصواب هنا ألا تزاد الألف بعد الواو مثل : ( أرجو- نرجو- ترجو- يرجو ) .

----------


## أبو بكر العروي

بارك الله فيكم.
إنما ذكرت كلام الإمام النووي رحمه الله لبيان أن الأمر فيه راجح ومرجوح. ثم لا ينبغي أن يخفى أن رسم المصحف بإثباتها كما في قوله تعالى: "أمّن هو قانت ءاناء الليل ساجدًا وقائمًا يحذر الآخرة و يرجوا رحمة ربّه"، وإن كان المعمول به اتباع الرسم المتعارف عليه الآن.
والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بك .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

